# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] Connecting laptop to LCD TV using HDMI

## realn00b

Hi guyz,
    Here I am trying to connect my laptop to my LCD TV to view movies in better way! I bought this HDMi CABLE and plugged it in my laptop and at the back of my TV, but no output  :Sad: . I have tried different option on tv remote like HDMI1, HDMI2, PC, AV etc. But it just keeps searching.

M using ACER ASPIRE 4736Z.

----------


## jamfreak

connect your TV to your computer and type into a terminal the following command:
'xrandr --output TMDS-1 --auto'
you should see your computer screen on your TV after that. You still might have to adjust your resolution (System>Preferences>Display) ....I have to set mine to 1024x768
It that works you can just build a Launcher with those settings to automate

----------


## realn00b

I tried the command that you showed, but that didnt make any difference.

if i goto System > Preferences > Display, I see that my TV is getting detected there. I see 2 options, 1st laptop and 2nd name of my TV. When i Click on applu, it asks that if i want to keep the current config and i say yes. I tried different modes like AV, HDMI1, HDMI2 but it just keeps searching. I also tried different types of resolutions.
A
ny ideas?

----------


## jamfreak

what do you get if you just type 'xrandr' in your terminal? If your computer detects your TV you should get an output-----post it here

----------


## apolloltiujr

I found a website. Try if help

Linux Driver

http://members.driverguide.com/index...=wizard_step_1

----------

